# مكينة حلاقة الابل والغنم---- للبيع جديده



## ام دانه الرياض (6 مارس 2012)

​مكينة حلاقة اغنام ابل ماعز
​
​اسم الشركه المصنع qirui 
​يجي معها
​1- سكروب
​2- زيت
​3- فحمات
​4- فرشاة تنظيف
​
​وشنطه صغيره وجميله
​
​
​وهذي صورته 
​
​
​
​ 

​







​
​
​



قويه عمليه تعمل لمده 8 ساعات واكثر
قطع غيارها كلها متوفره
بالنسبه للضمان عندي ضمان على الصيني لمده عام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSGCrM3zPio&feature=player_embedded
سعرها 1120 ريال




للتواصل


*0500797126*
​


----------

